# can i work if i come to UAE through my wifes sponsorship



## ashish123 (Nov 2, 2009)

hi

i got residence visa of UAE as my wife sponsored me. she is working in UAE

Can I work / take up a job with this visa.

please advice

thanks


----------



## imr2009 (Nov 3, 2009)

yes and you have a better chance than others who are on visit visa. The new company has to arrange the labour card.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm going to have to disagree IMR2009 - I sponsored my husband from May 2009 until he began working at the start of October, and he was designated as "muhrem" on his residence visa - which I believe translates as a male acting as the companion of a female relative on pilgrimage. When he accepted his job I checked with our PRO and one of our Free Zone sponsors - both of them told me we could not just arrange a work permit but that he would need to be fully sponsored by his employer. Ashish I don't know if this is a universal rule, but would recommend that you check with DNRD or your employer before taking work to make sure that you are legally covered to work.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I think Katie and IMR said that the same thing, no? "...both of them told me we could not just arrange a work permit but that he would need to be fully sponsored by his employer"

Or, katie, are you saying that his new employer had to provide your husband residency, too? Wonder if this a free zone issue...


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

no you cannot. your spouse has to obtain an employment visa. it is good that they are there on spouse visa, but if they wish to work they will need another type of visa.

- - - - - -


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I sponsored my husband for a residence visa only. When he gained employment, I cancelled the visa that I had sponsored and his company provided residence and employment sponsorship. 

In my opinion - it was definitely worth sponsoring him as an interim measure, it saves any hassles with visit visas and helped us both feel more secure / settled - BUT he could not simply get a labour card from his employer as a woman sponsored by her husband can.


----------

